# ICSI FIRST ROUND BFN - how to improve impantation success?



## feistylady (Apr 19, 2011)

Hello ladies; is there any advice for the second round - i have 16 grade 1 embryos frozen, 8 cells each, and had a BFN in the first round with fresh embryos - three days ago.  
Everything to do with my health and the sperm health is fine - but are there any more tests that can be performed or drugs to be taken to enhance the success of implantation?Any advice on what i could do, change or add - v much appreciated - I started flooding on day 10 of the 2 WW.
Praying for success next time     
Fx


----------



## wibble-wobble (Apr 16, 2011)

Hi I've not actually started any treatment yet but I've been on different forums and a few of the ladies mention doing acupuncture, some of them have got bfps too. Not sure if it's completely down to the acu though. I'm debating giving it a go when my treatment gets closer. I've ordered a couple of books about IVF and nutrition (should be here today sometime) so I'll let you know if it says anything in them


----------



## Daisy Princess (Jan 25, 2010)

Hello,

I've just finished my first ICSI cycle, with a BFN.  I had 2 top quality embroys transferred, the treatment all went according to plan and I felt hopefull that it would work, I was devasted when i found out on Friday that it was a negative.  I did everything I could to stay healthy through the treatment, drank 2 L water per day, no caffeine, no alchol, pregacare conception muti vits (me and DH), brazil nuts.    

I'm the same as feistylady and Wibble wobble, I'm looking to make improvements for my next cycle.  I'm thinking about acc for my tx, I've also ordered a Zita West fertility book.  But I'd be interested in any advice anyone can offer to improve the embie implant for my next tx.

Thanks x


----------



## wibble-wobble (Apr 16, 2011)

Thats the same book I've ordered, zita west does have her own accupuncture clinic too or if you live miles away like I do she also has clinics associated with her (not completely sure how the connection works) but there is 1 about a 10 minute walk from me. The prices are reasonable too £25 for first consultation and £15 each time after. I want my body to be in super condition for when I start treatment (may be a while off yet but whats wrong with preparing!)


----------



## feistylady (Apr 19, 2011)

Do let me know what the book says.  I have considered accupuncture and also have heard about further tests that can be done on me and perhaps on the embryos to find out why one rejected the other - does anyone know anything about this.  I did everything as planned - no alcohol, 2L of water, healthy eating and supplements - so am in good condition one would think.  My age is against me -=  but having had 40 follicles and 29 eggs - of which 18 became Grade 1 embryos - it looks as though my body forgot I was 40 and behaved like a 25 year old in the egg collection stage.

Any advice to up my chances - please do let me know - I will give anything a go!

Fxxx


----------



## Boothy (Feb 27, 2011)

Hi Ladies

I would reccomend the Zita West book, i have just finished reading it but i wish i had read it a lot earlier as most of the advise and changes you should make start 3 months before your treatment begins. 

I have also found this site so helpful, even just reading other people's posts makes you not feel so alone in this whole process.

Wishing you all lots of luck &     

xx


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

to FF, Feistylady!!! This is a great website for support, information, laughter and friendship, it has kept me (relatively!) sane though all my treatment. Have a good look round the site, post in whatever section you want and make yourself at home. There are so many sections here with a huge amount of information, so whatever you are going through there will be someone here to help you.

So sorry to hear about your BFN. When I asked my clinic what I could do to improve my chances of success they just said to think positively, there was nothing else I (or they) could do, which I found really frustrating that I couldn´t control (or influence) what my body was doing. Will you be having a follow up appointment with your clinic? There is a negative cycle follow up questions thread which you may find useful - CLICK HERE, as well as a post negative cycle support section ~ CLICK HERE

The ladies have mentioned acupuncture, we have a complimentary, holistic and spiritual approaches section which covers things like that ~ CLICK HERE 

Here are a couple of other links that I think might help you.

ICSI chat ~ CLICK HERE

Keep a diary of your treatment (or read the experiences of others) ~ CLICK HERE

While undergoing treatment, you might find it useful to join other ladies having treatment at the same time. The Cycle Buddies threads are just for that. Just pop along to the appropriate month and say "Hi" when you are ready to start treatment ~ CLICK HERE

The What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) thread will give you some info on how to navigate the site ~ CLICK HERE

If you look on the main forum index you will find location boards. You can find others in your area, and even people going to the same clinic who will provide invaluable advice - some groups even have meet ups.

Please feel free to ask more questions here, or on any other part of the site, there will be wonderful helpful people there to give you lots of support, information and cyber hugs if you need it. We go through all the highs and lows of treatment together.

Good luck! I hope your next cycle is as success.          

Sue


----------

